# Bear barrel help!



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my first year bear hunting. I need some suggestion on how to prepare a barrel for bear bait. I have three galvanized barrels that are smaller than 55gal but it's what I can find right now. Idaho is where I am hunting and according to the regs, bait may only be contained in metal containers and there can only be one container per bait sight. I can bait 3 sites.

I plan to use popcorn initially but I am hunting for other sources. I have a son whose fiance works in a restruant. Maybe I'll get lucky.

Right now the plan is to cut a 5" diameter hole in the upper 2/3s of the barrel. When we are on stand I plan to take the lid off so the bear can stick his head in the barrel and not be spooked by the draw. (maybe wishful thinking).

I have also been told to build a smoker using an old pot and sterno for heat but I don't really know what ingrediants to use. I think honey or karo syrup was mentioned.

This has all come on because my boys want to start hunting bears. I don't plan on being too successful this year as the learning curve for us is huge. I do know where the bears are active but that is it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

Did I post this in the right section?


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Here are some that I have built. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

The key to a bait barrel is not letting the bears get all the bait out in one sitting. Otherwise you won't have any for other bears and the original bear/s will move on to another food source. Smaller holes and making sure they can't make off with the barrel is the key here. Good luck with the restaurant. A lot of places won't give you food if they know you are using it for "bait" but if you are using it for "animal feed" you may have more luck obtaining it. Honey burns are a good way to ring the dinner bell for bear. Honey is like crack to them. I do a honey burn and put a 1/4 pound of bacon in it too. I've also mixed in molasses, but don't know how the corn syrup will work out. You should do a few experimental burns in the back yard to get used to doing them and they can be dangerous if they go up in flames in the woods. Baiting is not rocket science, but more like establishing a Pavlovian Response in them (like training a dog). You are getting the bears to respond to the smell of food at a particular time to come in when you want them to.

Check out this link to a great bear hunting site. There is a wealth of information there on baiting and barrel setups. http://bearseast.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## milsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Barrels with smaller holes chanied to a good sized tree. We use a lot of dog food, molasses, popcorn, fish scraps up here. We also do a burn, but I like to burn bacon grease mixed with honey............. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. This is helpful. I like the bar you welded inside. I assume that is to prevent the bears from taking too much at one time.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

milsy said:


> Barrels with smaller holes chanied to a good sized tree. We use a lot of dog food, molasses, popcorn, fish scraps up here. We also do a burn, but I like to burn bacon grease mixed with honey............. Good Luck!!!


I plan to do a burn as well.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

Stab 'em said:


> Check out this link to a great bear hunting site. There is a wealth of information there on baiting and barrel setups. http://bearseast.proboards.com/index.cgi


Thanks for the link. I think this learning process will be a lot of fun.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Bradkl said:


> Thanks for the pictures. This is helpful. I like the bar you welded inside. I assume that is to prevent the bears from taking too much at one time.


Yes, most of the bait we have is pretty sticky and it usually don't fall out "most" of the time, but when I have breads and some dried pastries in there they will. I have also welded another bar inside to help slow them down. At a couple of the baits I run it is real steep and brushy so I have to have my barrel solid so it won't twist to the other side of the tree, it it did there would be no shot.


----------



## rjharcher (Feb 1, 2008)

I would suggest going to like a day old bakery outlet if you have one near by pr even your local super market. Ask them to buy the out of date bread and pastries for animal feed, they usually sell it by the rack or garbage bag full at a good price. Donut shops and bagel shops are another good source, especially if they make fresh every day, they don't like having the day olds laying around. We prefer using a cheap dog food. I also clean my freezer out of the freezer burned fish and meat from the previous summer and throw it in with the bread, gets real stinky and the bears love it. Unfortunately the brown bears (grizzlies) love it also, Make sure you check your regs as to what is acceptable bait. One more item I would suggest is a lure called "The Ultimate Bear Lure". It comes in a brown bottle with a bright orange label. That stuff is is the best.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I have switched to the feeder style. I have a hole cut in the bottom and drop a 5 gallon pail in the feeder. I place the feeder about 3 feet off the ground so I can see the size of the bear too. It works well here is a picture of my Daughter drawing cooking monster on the inside of one.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

My barrels are out. My boys and I took them out today. I used a freighter frame to carry them into the site. Seemed to work well.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

We have a bear hitting our baits. This is exciting for us. He hits the barrels at 9am or 4pm during the day and 1am at night.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Good deal....Nice color.. Do you have a bunch of french fryer grease out? I have a feeling you will be seeing a lot more bears real soon.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

We do honey and bacon burns at the site each time we go in to fill the barrels. I hope to see more.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Jun 1, 2005)

if you can get some grease from a deli and pour it on and around the barrel they will step in it so when they leave they also leave a "scent trail" leading back to your bait so when other bears cross it they will follow it right to your barrel. after about a week of one bear hitting it and spreading the scent you will have to fill the barrel a couple times a week because you will have a half dozen or more bears hitting your barrel. get some grease it will help you!!!


----------



## donheater (Dec 25, 2008)

Best bait I have used is bacon 
Think about it everyone loves bacon
Had some bacon go bad and hung it from tree limbs about 8 foot up 
All the bears had there noses up in the air
Put bacon grease on your pop corn at one site and you will see

Happy hunting
Mike


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

huntinfool84 said:


> if you can get some grease from a deli and pour it on and around the barrel they will step in it so when they leave they also leave a "scent trail" leading back to your bait so when other bears cross it they will follow it right to your barrel. after about a week of one bear hitting it and spreading the scent you will have to fill the barrel a couple times a week because you will have a half dozen or more bears hitting your barrel. get some grease it will help you!!!


I will try to get my hands on some grease.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Would life to go bear hunting st done point in my life but. . young married and kid. . Love my life fifteen year plan, any ways search bear bait a guy on here makes a peppermint candy you put in steel five gallon buckets sounds really interesting. Says its pretty cheap

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AK_Guy (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't use rotten anything. I use sweets, popcorn, dog food, molasses covered grain, donuts, bagels, syrup, pancakes, molasses and hang scent balls (I prefer anise scent). I would really try to stay away from the rotten stuff if there is any chance that a grizz is in the area. Once the grizz start on your bait, they will keep the black bears away. I also talk to McDonalds or anywhere that I can get used fry oil. I pour it on the ground around the barrel. When the bears come in, they walk (roll too) in it and track it out with them. It helps get the scent tracked out and around so other bears can find your site easier. I leave a sweaty t-shirt hung in a tree close by so they get use to my scent. I replace it each time I go out.

When/If you hang a scent ball, use wire and hang them between trees as high as possible. If it's easy to get to, the bears will take it down and eat it. Wire or cable is best because they will chew through rope. Having up higher helps the scent catch the wind. It's cool when you hang them because when it rains, they drip and really put out scent. This makes sure that there is always scent there too. The ground under the scent ball will look like someone brought in a bull dozer. 

Chain you barrel to a tree or they will take it with them. I see a lot of people chain their barrels tight to the tree.... I don't. I let them lay it down and roll it around to help get the bait out. I think either way is fine.

Burning honey is really good. You can burn anything really sweet. Honey is getting more expensive because honey bees are dying so I also mix up jello and burn it. It's kinda getto but it works well. Only do burns when your there... be careful that you don't start a forest fire.

Hunt from a tree stand or put your stand on top of a steep hill and your bait at the bottom. Get your scent above the bait. Personally, I prefer a steep hill, tree stands make me nervous... but if you're comfortable in a tree stand use one. Use a game camera. Make sure you set time date and time on the camera so you can pattern them.

Two weeks ago, I helped a friend get a couple sites set. I am going to try to get a couple more out this week, if the snow is out of there.

Good luck and have fun.... I love spring bear meat too.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

So the bear is consistently visiting the baits daily according to the trail camera, except on the days we are on stand. Obviously he knows when we are there. We will keep trying.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I read in Cam Hanses' book that when he goes to AK to hunt with Buddy Rob they do a burn of Marshmallows and add like a fruit punch or cool aid mix to it and pour all over. Gives of a very sweet awell that the bears like and as mentioned before when they step in it they leave a trail for othe bears as well!


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

lkmn said:


> I read in Cam Hanses' book that when he goes to AK to hunt with Buddy Rob they do a burn of Marshmallows and add like a fruit punch or cool aid mix to it and pour all over. Gives of a very sweet awell that the bears like and as mentioned before when they step in it they leave a trail for othe bears as well!


I have been thinking about marshmallows. I will try this on the next burn.


----------



## Bradkl (Jul 21, 2011)

*Another bear picture*

The bugs are getting bad in there. I'm glad I had a head net in my pack.


----------



## Thomas2055 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Bear Bait & Barrels - from Alaska*

I’ve hunted them in several states but now live in Alaska. Here we have to fight off the brown bears, which always makes things interesting, but a commercial sling shot does wonders. I don’t, but often people suspend their barrels horizontally between two trees with cable a few feet off the ground and have one 3” hole in the center so the bears have to roll the barrel to get the bait out.

I only use COB (Corn, Oats, Barley) from Wal-Mart as bait and buy two of the 2.5 gallon bottles of molasses from the Sportsman’s Warehouse. Some molasses goes in the barrel, some on stumps, and some on the ground for the bears to work on and step in. I also initially hang a cloth strip from a branch that I pour a bottle of Anise on as a long range attractant then mix some in a spray bottle with water that I spray around the site every time I go in. Makes the woods smell nice too.

Tom


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Thomas2055 said:


> I’ve hunted them in several states but now live in Alaska. Here we have to fight off the brown bears, which always makes things interesting, but a commercial sling shot does wonders. I don’t, but often people suspend their barrels horizontally between two trees with cable a few feet off the ground and have one 3” hole in the center so the bears have to roll the barrel to get the bait out.
> 
> 
> Tom


This sounds interesting, do you have any photos?


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

You can also check with your local Golf course. Some of them use 'industrial' molasses that they buy in bulk to mix with their sand.
They may be willing to sell you a few gallons of it cheap.

Bears love it cuz it is really strong.

Just note that if you try to board an airplane carrying several gallons of the stuff - you WILL be stopped and questioned.!
(it's almost worth it to see the look on the security guards face when he dips a finger in it for a taste.)


----------



## Thomas2055 (Oct 30, 2008)

Brock-ID,

Sorry no pics of a barrel like that. What they do is drill a hole in each end that is just a bit off-center, maybe 2 inches. They add a cable clamp on each end of the barrel to keep the barrel centered on the cable between the trees. Then the 3" hole is about centered on the side so as the bears move the barrel it will roll around the cable spilling the bait, but the barrel never stops with the hole down. It always seemed like a lot of effort to me because I don't hunt where I can get an ATV or anything else to my site, so everything is carried in. 

Tom


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

For our bear barrels we use 45 gal plastic drums and fill them with Beavers - in Saskatchewan we are over run by the buggers and bears absolutely love em its their main food source up north. I supplement that with oats/sweet feed, Donuts, trimmings from a butcher shop, and baking from the guy who picks up the old stuff from the local Walmart...we have 25 bears between 2 bait sights 3 miles apart, we run 8 baits and have over 40 diferrent bears on trail camera. Grizz are not a problem in Saskatchewan yet. 

We cut a 8x10 rectangle in the top of our barrels and then just attach the cut out piece across the hole creating 2-4x5 holes in the top...when we bait we stand the barrels up and fill them, when we sit to hunt them we turn the barrel on its side so the bear doesnt have to work very hard and we always get the shot we want when the bear comes to the barrel...in the last 2 years since we have changed our tactics we have taken 4 P & Y bears and I just harvested a 20 14/16 Chocolate monster. 

We do not hunt from a tree stand, we hunt off the ground and our furthest shot is 12 yards...our ground blind is just smaller spruce trees laid in front of us and brush piled around us - we always back ourselves under a few spruce trees and use trail cams to determine the point of entry of our bears...oh yes we always have 2 people in the blind for safety...oats is a cheap feed around these parts and the bears love it....it last a long time sn gets into the ground and they keep coming back to clean every grain up...

2 Pictures of my bear (my daughter ran the video camera)
View attachment 1380701

View attachment 1380702



Cheers...


----------



## mt hunter22 (Dec 16, 2007)

ive also heard to burn marshmallows and jello or kool aid or whatever.. and i used dog food as the filler and fry grease or anything else i could find for the attractant.


----------



## lightsoutcalls (Oct 1, 2009)

I hunted bears in AR a couple of years ago. I had 9 different bears coming to my bait site. I used numerous tricks... cooking oil in front of my barrel on the ground, nailed a couple of cans of sardines to a tree about 6 feet up. Sardine cans would be ripped from the tree with large bite holes through them. I popped the ring on the cans so the juice would drizzle out and left the top on. I did honey/bacon burns and came back to find a tooth hole through a sterno can... OUCH! One thing I have not seen listed here is something I plan to do again this fall. Take a super soaker squirt gun and pour in 1 bottle of liquid smoke and one bottle of vanilla extract (I used artificial vanilla from the dollar store). Spray this mix as high up into the surrounding trees as possible. The super soaker I found on clearance at walmart had multiple spray jets and would spray about 5-6 streams at a time... kind of a shotgun approach. You could smell that stuff for hundreds of yards. No telling how far the bears could smell it from...


----------



## scornedgrappler (Sep 19, 2012)

In AK we used sweet feed and marchmallows. We tried fish and rabbits rotting in bucket for 2 months but found that it would attract the kinda bears we weren't allowed to hunt.


----------

